
Coronavirus (Covid-19): How Google is helping - garycomtois
https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/coronavirus-covid19-response/
======
smoyer
Nice article ... if there's a Googler watching this, the need to educate our
students remotely has suddenly become really important. For some reason, the
small Christian school I am associated with was rejected for G-Suite for
education. We have a solution for teaching via video-conferencing as well as a
curriculum management system with grading. What we're now desperate for is the
ability to give quizzes and tests. Please reply here if there's any way we can
figure out why we weren't accepted. (we can go out-of-band if we need to talk
about specifics but I feel like this is somehow a long shot).

